# App for reducing eye fatigue from computer monitors...



## Lemmonz (Jun 15, 2013)

If you've ever worked in front of a monitor for long periods of time (as any composer who uses a computer does), you've probably felt the nasty glare of the monitor piercing your retinas. If you'd like to avoid that, check out this application:

http://justgetflux.com/

It automatically adjusts the color display on your monitor depending on the time of day it is. Warmer colors in the evening, cooler during the day. It's free, works on Mac and there's a beta for Windows.

I had previously had my monitors set to the lowest brightness possible to avoid eye fatigue but would still have it to some degree, especially once the sun goes down (I work in a room with a lot of natural light). I recently installed this and I find it helps, although it is a bit odd at first. Thought others might benefit from it as well.

Check it out if you don't mind colors shifting to warmer and cooler hues throughout the course of the day. It could make working long hours into the night a little easier on your eyes. 

(I'm not in any way affiliated with this application/company. Just passing something I found helpful along.)


----------



## edhamilton (Jun 15, 2013)

After using flux for a few months, I ended up just changing the colors on all my monitors to match what flux looks like after sunset. (yellow and warm). Easier on the eyes all the way around.
Its a cool little app especially if your working at sunset and your computer changes tint to match the setting sun.


----------



## Lemmonz (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah it is. A friend sent me an email about it earlier this week and I didn't think much of it but thought I'd try it. I was working a little late tonight and decided to try it out after noticing my eyes hurting a bit. I was really surprised how well it worked and the difference it made. Now I can work easier into the night which in itself is a blessing and a curse!


----------



## KingIdiot (Jun 16, 2013)

I always find that flux make me want to sleep when I need to stay up and finish things


----------



## Takabuntu (Jun 16, 2013)

I read a small article about eye fatigue some years ago



> Tired and Strained eyes? You're looking at the wrong part of your computer monitor! And no, you shouldn't look at the back of it.
> 
> Whenever I talk to anyone about looking at the computer monitor for a longer period of time everyone thinks i'm nuts when i say i can look at it for 12 hours straight with no problem at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## dgburns (Jun 16, 2013)

hey,this looks interesting! must check this out.


----------



## Sasje (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah this eye fatigue is so bad... I set my monitors to the lowest setting possible regarding brightness. Otherwise I would go crazy...


----------



## Walid F. (Jun 30, 2013)

Been using this for over a year now. I really can't switch back, and my eyes and head thank me for it.  

Recommended!!


----------



## JJP (Jul 1, 2013)

I use f.lux as well, and really like it. The info about adjusting the height of your monitor relative to your eyes is important as well. Adjusting your chair and desk may help this.

Finally, take breaks every hour. A 10 min break away from the monitor every hour will also help greatly. Set a timer if you have to.

One final idea, check the lighting in your room. Poor lighting can give headaches and eyestrain. Too much contrast between the monitor and the surrounding environment seems to cause problems for me (i.e. bright monitor in a dark room). Also watch out for glare on your monitor from room lighting.


----------

